# Student/Mentor Video Editing Competition



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Well I just finished my submission for the Student/Mentor graphics competition and I was thinking, well that competition helped me learn ALOT when I knew NOTHING about photoshop, so here I am proposing the idea of a video editing competition. 

The competition would work the same as the graphics one expect you need to create a highlight video of a fighter. Maybe just one minute long but I feel it would really help some people who are looking to learn video editing.

Please take this into consideration Toxic :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like the idea, I think Spoken is our resident video man, personally I know nothing about video editing.


----------

